# Trail Maps



## hibrass (Jun 4, 2002)

Guys,

I need to update my trail maps. Where can I go to get the best ones these days?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i think the best thing to do is to wait till the season and get the new maps where you are riding. the dnr maps do not cover every trail in most areas. so the best thing to do in my opinion is to get them at the area you are going to ride. also ask if it is the only map available and if it was upgraded. 

i rode in grand marais a couple of years ago and there was a new trail not even on the map. it was the best trail we rode to. so the best thing to do is ask where you are riding...

most areas the local snowmobile clubs maintain the trails. grooming and clearing. they also provide maps. 

hope this helps. feel free with anymore ?'s.


----------



## wetn flies (Mar 17, 2003)

The best place to obtain new trail maps would be the novi expo center when they have their snow show there is hundreds of vendors that are more than willing to GIVE you maps of the area I usually walk out of there with 20-30 different maps from all over MI & Canada I am not exactly sure when it is but it is highly advertised and is worth the trip (lots of deals) I live by Davison and go to it every year!!!!!



Think Snow


----------



## hibrass (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

snow show is november 7th, 8th, and 9th at novi expo center


----------

